# Project 44 - recreates the Battle of Normandy online



## shawn5o (6 Sep 2020)

Found out about this interactive project from the RCL. Tailor made for history buffs. I find it fascinating.


Project '44: The Road to Liberation is an interactive online map of Normandy that begins with the big picture of the battle and dives right down to the experiences of individual units, and even soldiers.

Seventy-five years after the Battle of Normandy, the Canadian Research and Mapping Association is making the largest seaborne invasion in history accessible to everyone, with support from Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC)'s Commemorative Partnership Program.

*Establishing a digital beachhead*

Much of the history of the Second World War is captured in the Army's war diaries, sometimes complemented by maps, aerial photography and after action reports. Examples include the murdered Canadians of the Pollard Williams patrol at the Abbaye d'Ardenne, or that of Worthington Force, where a battlegroup of the 28th Canadian Armoured Regiment (British Columbia Regiment) made a wrong turn, and strayed five kilometers from its objective. The patrol's commander realized the mistake too late: they had walked into a German ambush, and the unit was wiped out in one day.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/art-hub/project-44

 :yellow:


----------

